# What type of speaker



## Ghosthunter33 (Jan 11, 2020)

Greetings Everyone,

I recently discovered this site and believed my inquiry would be suitable here. I was wondering by any chance if anyone could please assist me, my sister is currently being harnessed by her neighbor, they live in an normal suburb and none of the houses are connected - there is actually an 20 feet space between each one. I am currently attempting to assist with her with this concern, she is experiencing the following issues:


Sound sometimes 'feels' directional 
Use different level of frequencies from low to high
The sound has no issue with distance and seems to travel through walls easily enough
Does anyone think that this could be an speaker, subwoof or amplifier - maybe something portable?

Any advice would be greatly apprenticed.

regards,
J


----------



## Kowalsker (Mar 8, 2015)

High frequency sound is easily attenuated by walls, most likely the nuance is low frequency (e.g. a sub woofer) that is causing a sympathetic within her own home to produce the "directional" feeling.

The solution is one of two measures.
1) talk with the neighbor about the sound issue depending on time of day etc.
2) with your local law enforcement.

Things generally go downhill after law/ordnance enforcement gets involved so I encourage polite and equally understanding conversation with the neighbor.

Diplomacy failing look in to local laws and noise ordinances and file a complaint if possible.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

As a long standing music fan, I would like to invest in a nice blue tooth speaker set (preferably to last a while), the cheaper the better. I'm currently looking into the Razer Leviathan, I have a friend who has one and I love the quality Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox .


----------



## ossmna (Apr 23, 2021)

With towers/floor standing speakers, the distance of midrange from the floor is considered. With in wall speakers, that is not the case and manufacturers do not know the surfaces where the sound will bounce off. Youtube Vanced Android


----------

